# GWT - Icon in Caption von DialogBox anzeigen?



## LastUnicorn (9. Jan 2011)

Hallo, 

mal eine kurze Frage zu GWT (Ich arbeite mich da gerade ein). Ich hab schonmal die erste Frage für die ich keine Google-Antwort gefunden habe. 

Undzwar möchte ich in der Caption von der Dialogbox (halt diese Titelleiste) ein Icon setzen. Ich hab nur eine Möglichkeit gefunden einen Text zu setzen, allerdings kein Icon. 

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Jan 2011)

Laut Issue 1405 - google-web-toolkit - Add an icon close support for the DialogBox in the caption - Project Hosting on Google Code scheint es dafür noch kein support zu geben, dort sind aber auch ein paar Links zu Projekten wo es solch eine Komponente gibt.
Oder du benutzt die Widgets von gwt-ext und co ???:L


----------



## LastUnicorn (13. Jan 2011)

OK, danke....ich habe mir smartgwt gezogen und bin damit gerade recht zufrieden.


----------

